# Reloj digital con alarma



## chip (Abr 12, 2006)

Wuenas, necesito el esquema de un reloj digital y que los digitos esten separados por dos puntos : que parpadeen con los segundos.

O un reloj de de minutos y segundos separados por los puntos y que parpadeen.

Tambien tiene que ser posible se pudiera cambiar el sentido de contar

Muchas gracias:


----------



## ciri (Nov 3, 2007)

Esas funciones los tienen todos los típicos integrados para contadores.

y para que parpadeen los puntos, los conectas al oscilador del mismo contador.


----------



## clocko (Nov 3, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

ahi encontraras dos diagramas dice que son cronometros pero es lo mismo que un reloj


----------



## akus (Nov 10, 2007)

Aqui lo tienes sacale provecho muchacho, si hay dudas me contactas, saludos al foro


----------



## Seventrust (Nov 12, 2007)

Por lo menos ya yo le he sacado provecho lo que qiero saber es si ya lo has probado!


----------



## akus (Nov 12, 2007)

Seventrust dijo:
			
		

> Por lo menos ya yo le he sacado provecho lo que qiero saber es si ya lo has probado!



Claro, de no ser así no lo subiría.


----------

